# DIY Step by Step Photos how to refinish your recurve like new for $25.00



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks to a bowyer friend of mine Vlad, he showed me how to refinish my $20 Garage sale Ben Pearson Javelina #55 Recurve bow. I completed all the sanding of the old finish today, sanded her smooth, it is solid Bubinga wood. Once I put on epoxy sealer and 3 final glass spray coats Sunday, she'll be ready for a shooting. Take a look at the before and after photos.

I will also post DIY photos Sunday or Monday on the epoxy sealer coats, sanding and final 3 spray coats later in this thread.

There will be quite a few photos on this, but I feel for the uninitiated this is the best way to go.

Below is a photo of all the materials you need to get your bow to the bare wood state.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*The sanding process*

Now to start the sanding process. 

Photograph the area where the bow poundage is written on the riser,as later you will want to take a black sharpie and duplicate it on the bow. Then mask off the bows manufacturers logo so you do not remove it when sanding, taking care to avoid this area.

Begin with sanding using #80 grit sandpaper and sand all wood sections only, sanding in the direction of the wood grain. Do not sand the glass limb sections, you can use painters masking tape to mask them off. My bow pictured has fiberglass layers on the limbs.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Sanding the Limb wood layers and hand section*

Sanding the wood layers between the glass layers on the limbs and hand section


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Now the next sanding step*

You are almost finished. Do not use #80 grit sandpaper on the limb areas. Now proceed to sand the fiberglass limb area with 320 grit sandpaper just to scuff the surface.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tack rag and you are ready for applying your epoxy sealer*

Give your bow and limbs a total wipe down and look for any shiny areas, sand those to a dull finish


----------

